# Toshiba 500 GB hard disk error, how to fix !!!



## Skyh3ck (Jul 19, 2014)

i have a Lenovo B490 laptop with Toshiba 500 GB hard disk

in  windows 7 it shows my hard disk is broken and may fail soon completely,  the pc hangs up a lot, but on ubunutu, mint it works fine without any  problem.

Can you guys please show me some good ISO image like linux or any app to repair hard disk, to fix the error and keep the hard disk usable

any method to repair the hard disk


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 19, 2014)

Have you checked your HDD using some reliable 3rd party tool like Crystal disk info?If not,please do so asap and post your findings here.


----------



## itsakjt (Jul 19, 2014)

Exactly what quicky008 said. Do that and let us know.


----------

